# First Ride, Trek 5000



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

I just bought a new 2005 Trek 5000. I picked it up last week Thursday and had my first opportunity to take it out for a spin yesterday. What a difference. The weather is still not great in the Niagara Penninsula (Ontario, Canada) but we had a good day yesterday and I took full advantage after work. It still gets dark early here so it wasn't a very long ride, but still enough to get a good feel for the new bike. 

When going to the LBS to choose which bike I would go with I had no pre-conceived notions other than that I wanted to have some real support. As usual when purchasing an expensive item, I stopped at every possible shop hoping to find that one great deal. The more places I stopped the more confused I got. After a few months though I had a pretty good idea that I wanted a full carbon frame. It seems to me that more and more manufacturers are moving in that direction. It may be due to Lance and the Tour de France but if everyone is trying to jump on the band wagon there must be at least a small reason. I'm not rich but anytime I purchase an item that I am going to use alot and for a good length of time I want to make sure that I don't have any regrets. There are a number of manufacturers who deal in full Carbon frames and more every year. I ended up feeling best about using the LBS that I have used in the past. They carry Cologna, Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo, and a couple of other manufacturers. The Trek Carbon frames stood out for me. Lots of experiance and a winning tradition. The one draw back is the number of Trek bikes out on the road. Lucky for me that I generally ride alone. Besides, why get a more obscure brand that stands out, if it really isn't quite as good. 

I am 6'1" and 175 Lbs. I got a 60" frame and added a Shimano wireless Flight Deck Computer. I also added a couple of Bontrager carbon fibre water bottle holders (Overkill) and had the Bontrager cranks switched for Shimano 105's. I took the Look pedals off my old bike and put them on the new ride. The rest is factory stock. I may upgrade slowly but there probably is no reason as I am 36 years old and do not race. This bike is only to better myself.

This bike feels great under me. Vibrations are reduced dramatically making for a much more comfortable ride compared to my old fully aluminum bike. I will have to get used to the seat and may replace it with my old Kooni seat. The frame feels extremely stiff under hard acceleration and it handles very well.

Anyone looking for a new bike should take a look at this model if you are in this price range. $2699.00 Canadian. You won't be dissappointed (I hope). I know everyone looks for something different but this is a very good deal for the bike that you get.

As I put more miles on it I will keep you updated on my thoughts. When the review site is updated with the 2005 modes I will put a posting there under Trek 5000 as well. Hopefully much shorter and with better informtion.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Yeah.....*

You can't go wrong with that bike for the price. I bought one for my wife last summer, and it COMPLETELY rejuvenated her desire to ride. She was tired of hurting from her older (too small apparently) steel Pinarello. Both correcting the position, and moving to Carbon have helped in this aspect. I was considering buying one for myself this year. The real deciding factor for me came down to wheels. I found the Bonty Races just a bit soft. (I'm 6'-4 190 lbs)

That, and my X-mas bonus was bigger then expected, so I bought a Madone 5.2

You'll enjoy that bike. It's by far the best bang for the buck.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Congrats*

That sounds like a good price. You are going to love it.



emv3003 said:


> I just bought a new 2005 Trek 5000. I picked it up last week Thursday and had my first opportunity to take it out for a spin yesterday. What a difference. The weather is still not great in the Niagara Penninsula (Ontario, Canada) but we had a good day yesterday and I took full advantage after work. It still gets dark early here so it wasn't a very long ride, but still enough to get a good feel for the new bike.
> 
> When going to the LBS to choose which bike I would go with I had no pre-conceived notions other than that I wanted to have some real support. As usual when purchasing an expensive item, I stopped at every possible shop hoping to find that one great deal. The more places I stopped the more confused I got. After a few months though I had a pretty good idea that I wanted a full carbon frame. It seems to me that more and more manufacturers are moving in that direction. It may be due to Lance and the Tour de France but if everyone is trying to jump on the band wagon there must be at least a small reason. I'm not rich but anytime I purchase an item that I am going to use alot and for a good length of time I want to make sure that I don't have any regrets. There are a number of manufacturers who deal in full Carbon frames and more every year. I ended up feeling best about using the LBS that I have used in the past. They carry Cologna, Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo, and a couple of other manufacturers. The Trek Carbon frames stood out for me. Lots of experiance and a winning tradition. The one draw back is the number of Trek bikes out on the road. Lucky for me that I generally ride alone. Besides, why get a more obscure brand that stands out, if it really isn't quite as good.
> 
> ...


----------

